# Upcoming Board Revisions



## Robert (Mar 23, 2020)

A couple projects will be getting a much needed update in the near future.


*Kliche Mini*
Better symmetry and no more 1/8W resistors





*Tyrian*
The two TL074 opamps that barely fit will be gone forever... if you've built one, you know.


----------



## Jbanks (Mar 29, 2020)

Of course I’m about to start my Mini Kliche after getting all those 1/8w resistors ?


----------



## HamishR (Mar 30, 2020)

And you will be a better person for doing it.


----------



## ErickPulido (Apr 1, 2020)

I really want to try the new Tyrian PCBs, any ETA?


----------

